
Show HN: Mechanical Turk cost calculator - morninj
https://morninj.github.io/Mechanical-Turk-Cost-Calculator/
======
firebones
Nice. Useful.

The terminology used is familiar to people using AMT, but in keeping with your
calculator's friendly, explanatory style, it might be nice to integrate some
kind of glossary for terms like "assignment" and "masters qualifications".

~~~
morninj
Thanks--good idea. I'll add that.

